# Basic Symphony



## PsyRoot (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

I would like to get some feedback on a very basic composition i did.

[link removed - no longer active]

any comments welcome


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't think those stabbed chords are really working how they are presented in this piece and it's also much too repetitive, not just the chords, but the entire piece. Not much is really going on harmonically, which I think is a [pun alert!] major (/pun alert] thing in an orchestral composition. The theme is not particularly memorable, interesting or beautiful. I think there is a lot to be said of Chopin's ideals of melody - A great melody should sing. There is also not much use of instrumentation, which is a great shame when you have an entire orchestra at your disposal. I think you should take some weeks or months out and listen carefully to a symphony (or more) everyday to see how the orchestra is used if you seriously want to compose for the whole orchestra.

Here is a suggestion - A brilliant Mozart symphony in Gm:


----------



## PsyRoot (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah i thought this much


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry! We can't find that track.

Did you try to access a private track, but were not logged in?
Maybe the track has been removed.

So... I'm thinking this is exclusive to SoundCloud account holders unless you click some 'public' option


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Sorry! We can't find that track.
> 
> Did you try to access a private track, but were not logged in?
> Maybe the track has been removed.
> ...


I accessed it by his link yesterday just fine.

I stopped listening after 30 seconds.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Vasks said:


> I accessed it by his link yesterday just fine.
> 
> I stopped listening after 30 seconds.


I think it's been removed, because I was logged in when I just clicked it and I got the same message.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

It says Krummhorn edited the post. So he probably got rid of it, for some reason? Was it violating rules?


----------

